# 2009 BMW E92 , detail



## ProReflection (Oct 7, 2009)

car was in good shape , but had some light scratches and light swirls from improper washing. 
readings was tekean around the car, healthy paint thickness.
i did some test spots ,and the winner was solo diamond polish pad and meg 205 with g110. as u can see in some of the before/after i manage to get more clarity in the paint reflection, and it improve the paint correction too.
process :
-wash with ONR method and clay with meg claybar and onr as lube
-wheels got wash with onr and p21s gel wheel cleaner , tires got endurance gel , and the wheels was sealed with klasse aio
-all trims and lights was taped
-paint got the above polish process
-seal was klasse with polycharger and top with optimum car wax
-door jams got klasse aio
-exhaust pipes was polish with meg metal paste
-inside was use z1 cockpit premium on dashboard,wood trim,screens,steering
-leather was treated with meg cleaner/conditioner
-windows was clean in and out
-lights front/rear was treated with rejeX
-vac inside









all taped , ready for magic!








lack of clarity in the paint , before








after buff , no wax or seal!








wheel before:








wheel after:








2scratches , got them very hard to see ,


----------



## ProReflection (Oct 7, 2009)

inside


















all this are AFTER:


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

You do a lot of taping, why?


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job on the detail. Off-topic, those BMW Performance wheels are really a nice touch. BMW really makes some nice factory wheels when they want to.


----------



## ProReflection (Oct 7, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> You do a lot of taping, why?


even if i go with PC only is better be safe than sorry , masking tape = cheap insurance .
a roll of tape cost less than a plastic /chrome trim. on rotary is a must ,on PC is so and so , but i use it.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Cosmin said:


> even if i go with PC only is better be safe than sorry , masking tape = cheap insurance .
> a roll of tape cost less than a plastic /chrome trim. on rotary is a must ,on PC is so and so , but i use it.


Thanks


----------

